# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Glenn Beck: I'm Done With the GOP Establishment

## Guest

...I support Constitutionalists like Rand Paul!"






I'm so glad he got religion after the election.

----------

Trinnity (02-28-2013)

----------


## The XL

I do not trust Glenn Beck whatsoever, he attacked Ron Paul before, and goes back and forth on the liberty movement to appease his audience.

----------

Fearandloathing (02-28-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I do not trust Glenn Beck whatsoever, he attacked Ron Paul before, and goes back and forth on the liberty movement to appease his audience.


And he steals everything Alex Jones says and repackages it.  He's a turd.

----------

The XL (02-28-2013)

----------


## The XL

He's a misinformation agent.  He says shit that isn't true or a half truth and labels himself as part of the liberty movement.  It's all a plan to discredit the liberty movement.

He's a globalist role player.

----------


## Guest

> He's a misinformation agent.  He says shit that isn't true or a half truth and labels himself as part of the liberty movement.  It's all a plan to discredit the liberty movement.
> 
> He's a globalist role player.


I believe this.  He makes us look like buffoons.  Has Ron or Rand?

----------


## Fearandloathing

I've read this guy...

And he and Obama have one thing in common; they are both unabashed self promoters.

Neither has a solid ideology, which in some cases would be admirable, but to claim to appear so and yet be, well kind and say "flexible" is fraud.

----------



----------


## Guest



----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

yes.  glenn beck being a RADIO PERSONALITY is so much more to be feared than say...OBAMA who has been nominating and appointing people like KERRY, HAGEL, BRENNAN, SodaMEYER, Kagan and other worthless, no business experience, marxist intellectual dumkoffs.   freakin' amazin'

----------

Coolwalker (02-28-2013)

----------


## Guest

> yes.  glenn beck being a RADIO PERSONALITY is so much more to be feared than say...OBAMA who has been nominating and appointing people like KERRY, HAGEL, BRENNAN, SodaMEYER, Kagan and other worthless, no business experience, marxist intellectual dumkoffs.   freakin' amazin'


I honestly do not know what your point is.  Come out of the Obama cloud, sometime.  It really won't hurt to see the big picture.

----------

The XL (02-28-2013)

----------


## The XL

> yes.  glenn beck being a RADIO PERSONALITY is so much more to be feared than say...OBAMA who has been nominating and appointing people like KERRY, HAGEL, BRENNAN, SodaMEYER, Kagan and other worthless, no business experience, marxist intellectual dumkoffs.   freakin' amazin'


::Facepalms::

----------



----------


## liberal_hack

I actually applaud Beck for being able to sniff out niche markets and earn a living doing it. Right now, he is riding the correct wave of bashing the GOP and spewing nonsense as well as denouncing the Tea Party. That is trending right now as is evident by many of the lost souls who post here.

When the dust settles, there will be one strong party left and it is the party for and of the people. It is the party which has been there through thick and thin.
It does not require a Rhodes Scholar to take note of the 2012 election results and determine which party showed well.

----------


## Guest

> I actually applaud Beck for being able to sniff out niche markets and earn a living doing it. Right now, he is riding the correct wave of bashing the GOP and spewing nonsense as well as denouncing the Tea Party. That is trending right now as is evident by many of the lost souls who post here.
> 
> When the dust settles, there will be one strong party left and it is the party for and of the people. It is the party which has been there through thick and thin.
> It does not require a Rhodes Scholar to take note of the 2012 election results and determine which party showed well.


You are correct.

----------


## Coolwalker



----------


## Canadianeye

What a load of crap in this thread. Beck has been all over all the issues you nimrods pipe on about, and for a number of years now. Big government hater, mericlessly attacke the lapdog MSM, inclusive of having the balls to try to take on Soros. He is progressives worst enemy, and constantly rails against them for years now...just like y'all do. He dumped FOX when he was too much truth for them. His Real News team/panel is probably the best in the business. He puts his money where his mouth is, literally risking his life. He produces more true histories than most other media personalities, with numerous best sellers, inclusive of The Federalist Papers...which would be again, something completely in line with many the posters ideological lines on this forum.

I honestly think I could type all day about the outstanding merits of this man, whom I consider a patriot...but it wouldn't matter, because Glenn Beck is unwavering in one very specific area, and that is total committment to Israel.

And that, I suspect, is the source of some peoples unexplained angst. Israel.

----------

countryboy (03-01-2013),Trinnity (02-28-2013),usfan (02-28-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I honestly do not know what your point is. Come out of the Obama cloud, sometime. It really won't hurt to see the big picture.


I might say the same to you.  I get the distinct impression that you have a little group going on here and all you do is go after minor republican/conservative personalities to what??  distract from the damage that Obama is doing??  OBAMA IS THE PRESIDENT.  HE is the one that is instituting destructive policies, appointments, exec orders and you can't seem to see that.  Odd to say the least in your superficial notice in these things and yet GLENN BECK is your focus?

----------

liberal_hack (02-28-2013),Trinnity (02-28-2013)

----------


## The XL

Beck is a poor mans Alex Jones who spreads half truths.  He's a Neocon who at one point wasted months on lower level nobody like Van Jones.

----------


## Guest

> What a load of crap in this thread. Beck has been all over all the issues you nimrods pipe on about, and for a number of years now. Big government hater, mericlessly attacke the lapdog MSM, inclusive of having the balls to try to take on Soros. He is progressives worst enemy, and constantly rails against them for years now...just like y'all do. He dumped FOX when he was too much truth for them. His Real News team/panel is probably the best in the business. He puts his money where his mouth is, literally risking his life. He produces more true histories than most other media personalities, with numerous best sellers, inclusive of The Federalist Papers...which would be again, something completely in line with many the posters ideological lines on this forum.


Do you know who Alex Jones is?

Alex Jones would quickly put out a story or theory one day.  Within a day Beck had it on his show, more polished and slightly kinder within two days.

He should pay Alex for all the crap he ripped off from him.  He would be nowhere without Alex's ideas and Fox's money.




> I honestly think I could type all day about the outstanding merits of this man, whom I consider a patriot...but it wouldn't matter, because Glenn Beck is unwavering in one very specific area, and that is total committment to Israeal.


See...I could type all day about how I think he's a sneaky little sugar-coater who threw Ron Paul under a bus, but since I like you and, unlike some others, respect you I'll tamp down the rising levels of adrenalin and estrogen and just say that I disagree.




> And that, I suspect, is the source of some peoples unexplained agnst. Israel.


Not really.

----------


## Calypso Jones

of course that is your opinion.   Van Jones needed to be outed.   This president needs to be outed.  Seems beck and occasionally Fox are the only ones with the balls to do it.

----------


## The XL

> of course that is your opinion.   Van Jones needed to be outed.   This president needs to be outed.  Seems beck and occasionally Fox are the only ones with the balls to do it.


Van Jones is a small time globalist role player, a nobody.  To make him out any bigger than that is misleading and ultimately hurts the movement.

----------


## liberal_hack

> I might say the same to you.  I get the distinct impression that you have a little group going on here and all you do is go after minor republican/conservative personalities to what??  distract from the damage that Obama is doing??  OBAMA IS THE PRESIDENT.  HE is the one that is instituting destructive policies, appointments, exec orders and you can't seem to see that.  Odd to say the least in your superficial notice in these things and yet GLENN BECK is your focus?


uh oh, cat fight

flying-cat-fight.jpg

----------


## Maximatic

Beck is as shifty as the ocean. Wait 'till the next election cycle. And Bill "I disagree. I think it's all about leadership." Can we pimp slap that mother fucker?

----------



----------


## Guest

> I might say the same to you.  I get the distinct impression that you have a little group going on here and all you do is go after minor republican/conservative personalities to what??  distract from the damage that Obama is doing??  OBAMA IS THE PRESIDENT.  HE is the one that is instituting destructive policies, appointments, exec orders and you can't seem to see that.  Odd to say the least in your superficial notice in these things and yet GLENN BECK is your focus?


You would say that because you're caught up in a two party frenzy and see through a lens.  I've ass kissed Rand and Ron Paul for months and call out progressives and their ideology constantly.  Ask @Polly Kong about her opinion of my politics.  

Just because I don't like the statist freaks that you support doesn't make me less of a real conservative than you.  I point out these people because there is a pattern of infiltration into liberty and rising movements like your Tea Party only to turn around later and fuck them over.

He is an infiltrator.  You can tell this because he was at Fox and stinks of inconsistency in approach.  He should have thrown it all behind the only libertarian candidate Ron Paul, but he went for the fellow Mormon.

You need to get smart and see that they are working together against YOU.  Progressives are everywhere.  Everywhere.

----------

The XL (02-28-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> He's a misinformation agent.  He says shit that isn't true or a half truth and labels himself as part of the liberty movement.  It's all a plan to discredit the liberty movement.
> 
> He's a globalist role player.


I don't believe that for a second.

----------

Calypso Jones (02-28-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Van Jones is a small time globalist role player, a nobody. To make him out any bigger than that is misleading and ultimately hurts the movement.


 He was an obama appointee until things got to hot in his former position. He hasn't been fired, he has been re-assigned. He is the enemy and supported by academia, the envirowhackjobs and i'll hazard a wild hunch by soros too.

He is current.  He is an enemy to good decent freedom loving americans all over this country.

----------

Coolwalker (02-28-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I don't believe that for a second.


That's because you believe Obama has his own ideology, and is more than a puppet.  You're still caught up in this left/right nonsense.

And you'll be misinformed until you wake up to what's really going on.

----------


## The XL

> He was an obama appointee until things got to hot in his former position.  He hasn't been fired, he has been re-assigned.   He is the enemy and supported by academia, the envirowhackjobs and i'll hazard a wild hunch by soros too.


He's still a nobody.  A globalist role player, a lower level one at that.

----------


## Guest

> I don't believe that for a second.


Ron Paul supporters are "terrorists"?

----------


## Guest

> He's still a nobody.  A globalist role player, a lower level one at that.


He resigned.  He wasn't reassigned.  He works for a progressive think tank now.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> He's still a nobody. A globalist role player, a lower level one at that.



well your agenda is one or the other.  You know damned well what he's doing and you're all for it or you are an idiot.

----------


## Maximatic

> I might say the same to you.  I get the distinct impression that you have a little group going on here and all you do is go after minor republican/conservative personalities to what??  distract from the damage that Obama is doing??  OBAMA IS THE PRESIDENT.  HE is the one that is instituting destructive policies, appointments, exec orders and you can't seem to see that.  Odd to say the least in your superficial notice in these things and yet GLENN BECK is your focus?


You're under the water, toots. When someone attacks a position you like, it doesn't matter what they say, you can't hear that. All you hear is that they are against your side (the good guys), so they must be on the side of the other guys (the bad guys). The dichotomous, storybook paradigm, through which you see EVERYTHING doesn't allow you to subdue your subjectivity enough to process a countervailing argument. Because of this, you are blind to all arguments that don't fit the storybook mold. They get dumped into the same compartment as those made by people like Hack, and Polly. Don't feel too bad. They have the same problem. It would be nice to see you snap out of it, though, somehow.

----------



----------


## The XL

> well your agenda is one or the other.  You know damned well what he's doing and you're all for it or you are an idiot.


I'm not the idiot here, that's for sure.

I don't see the point in focusing on small fry.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Do you know who Alex Jones is?
> 
> Alex Jones would quickly put out a story or theory one day. Within a day Beck had it on his show, more polished and slightly kinder within two days.
> 
> He should pay Alex for all the crap he ripped off from him. He would be nowhere without Alex's ideas and Fox's money.
> 
> 
> 
> See...I could type all day about how I think he's a sneaky little sugar-coater who threw Ron Paul under a bus, but since I like you and, unlike some others, respect you I'll tamp down the rising levels of adrenalin and estrogen and just say that I disagree.
> ...


I appreciate the civility, in the face of me launching off a bit. We do disagree. Beck is a patriot in my books. Jones puts everything out there, whereas Beck researchs more thouroughly before he puts it out there. Brietbart, Jones, Beck, PJTV...all feed on the same materials, none are exclusively guilty of pilfering.

----------


## Maximatic

> You would say that because you're caught up in a two party frenzy and see through a lens.  I've ass kissed Rand and Ron Paul for months and call out progressives and their ideology constantly.  Ask @Polly Kong about her opinion of my politics.  
> 
> Just because I don't like the statist freaks that you support doesn't make me less of a real conservative than you.  I point out these people because there is a pattern of infiltration into liberty and rising movements like your Tea Party only to turn around later and fuck them over.
> 
> He is an infiltrator.  You can tell this because he was at Fox and stinks of inconsistency in approach.  He should have thrown it all behind the only libertarian candidate Ron Paul, but he went for the fellow Mormon.
> 
> You need to get smart and see that they are working together against YOU.  Progressives are everywhere.  Everywhere.


Amen

----------


## Maximatic

> well your agenda is one or the other.


Will you please give a rational, intelligible explanation of how there can only be two agendas?

----------



----------


## The XL

> Will you please give a rational, intelligible explanation of how there can only be two agendas?


You're asking for WAY too much here Max.

----------



----------


## Guest

> well your agenda is one or the other.  You know damned well what he's doing and you're all for it or you are an idiot.


What are you talking about?  Did you watch the same debates as everyone else?  You keep on and on and on about Obama, but the dude is not brilliant.  It is OBVIOUS that he is a puppet.  You keep your focus on him and do not see the snarling wolves that are circling.

His whole purpose is to keep you occupied looking in one direction while the walls close in on all sides.

McCarthy was right in a way.  There were/are progressives everywhere--YES, in your party, too.

You want ThePoliticsForums to be "All Anti-Obama, All the Time!"

Some of us want to talk global politics and the sweeping crescendo of anti-liberty coming from ALL SIDES.  But you keep on looking at the giant Oz head and I'll look for the man behind the curtain.

----------


## Guest

> Will you please give a rational, intelligible explanation of how there can only be two agendas?


You're either with us or with the terrorists!

It's that either/or Hegelian dialectic again, this time out of the mouth of an alleged conservative who will help ram us into totalitarian statism with her rabid knee-jerk acceptance of anyone that self-identifies as a conservative or a Republican.

----------



----------


## Guest

> I appreciate the civility, in the face of me launching off a bit. We do disagree. Beck is a patriot in my books. Jones puts everything out there, whereas Beck researchs more thouroughly before he puts it out there. Brietbart, Jones, Beck, PJTV...all feed on the same materials, none are exclusively guilty of pilfering.


I appreciate you putting up with me.  I'm a difficult person, at times.   :Smile:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> yes.  glenn beck being a RADIO PERSONALITY is so much more to be feared than say...OBAMA who has been nominating and appointing people like KERRY, HAGEL, BRENNAN, SodaMEYER, Kagan and other worthless, no business experience, marxist intellectual dumkoffs.   freakin' amazin'


Quiet, subject. Free people are talking.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> What a load of crap in this thread. Beck has been all over all the issues you nimrods pipe on about, and for a number of years now. Big government hater, mericlessly attacke the lapdog MSM, inclusive of having the balls to try to take on Soros. He is progressives worst enemy, and constantly rails against them for years now...just like y'all do. He dumped FOX when he was too much truth for them. His Real News team/panel is probably the best in the business. He puts his money where his mouth is, literally risking his life. He produces more true histories than most other media personalities, with numerous best sellers, inclusive of The Federalist Papers...which would be again, something completely in line with many the posters ideological lines on this forum.
> 
> I honestly think I could type all day about the outstanding merits of this man, whom I consider a patriot...but it wouldn't matter, because Glenn Beck is unwavering in one very specific area, and that is total committment to Israel.
> 
> And that, I suspect, is the source of some peoples unexplained angst. Israel.


Oh, yes, absolutely. Everyone hates poor little Israel. No, no, there can't be any legitimate reason to oppose Glenn Beck, like the fact that he constantly goes back and forth on who he supports, people that are COMPLETELY different in ideology and intent. 

Nope, it's just Israel.

----------


## Maximatic

> You're either with us or with the terrorists!
> 
> It's that either/or Hegelian dialectic again, this time out of the mouth of an alleged conservative who will help ram us into totalitarian statism with her rabid knee-jerk acceptance of anyone that self-identifies as a conservative or a Republican.


Imagine living in a mind like that.

----------



----------


## usfan

I never listen to talk radio, & have never heard beck on it.  When he was on fox news, i watched him occasionally, but thought he was a bit too 'conspiracy theory' for my tastes.  I liked a lot of things he said, & do not have a passionate opinion about him.  I think o'reilly is a bit liberal, too, but don't bash him for it.  I've also watched chris matthews, bull maher, rachel maddow, & a host of liberal propagandists, & don't think beck is any worse than them.. he at least addresses some of the core issues.

The problems with the media influence is the central issue.  If the dems continue to control those propaganda voices, their puppets will continue to be elected.  I don't know how to counter that, since they are supported by the machine.

----------


## Guest

> I never listen to talk radio, & have never heard beck on it.  When he was on fox news, i watched him occasionally, but thought he was a bit too 'conspiracy theory' for my tastes.  I liked a lot of things he said, & do not have a passionate opinion about him.  I think o'reilly is a bit liberal, too, but don't bash him for it.  I've also watched chris matthews, bull maher, rachel maddow, & a host of liberal propagandists, & don't think beck is any worse than them.. he at least addresses some of the core issues.
> 
> The problems with the media influence is the central issue.  If the dems continue to control those propaganda voices, their puppets will continue to be elected.  I don't know how to counter that, since they are supported by the machine.


Go guerrilla and support people like Alex Jones, as crazy and as out there as he is.  I used to think he was batshit crazy, and before he had staff to help sort out all his ideas he was hit or miss--BUT when he was right, he was really right.

Now, he's running about 80% in my book and I fact check him myself.

There's good stuff there and the youth are all over his show.

----------


## liberal_hack

> Oh, yes, absolutely. Everyone hates poor little Israel. No, no, there can't be any legitimate reason to oppose Glenn Beck, like the fact that he constantly goes back and forth on who he supports, people that are COMPLETELY different in ideology and intent. 
> 
> Nope, it's just Israel.


you will find that as you mature you will discover that not everything is an absolute and there are many shades of gray

----------


## Maximatic

> you will find that as you mature you will discover that not everything is an absolute and there are many shades of gray


So, when are you gonna mature?

----------

usfan (02-28-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

Why would anyone _worry_ about a talk show host? He's _just_ an entertainer. Who cares one way or the other what he says? Again, it is just entertainment. I'd bet on his tax return his job title is Talk Show Host, not Most Impressive Mind.

----------


## Guest

> Why would anyone _worry_ about a talk show host? He's _just_ an entertainer. Who cares one way or the other what he says? Again, it is just entertainment. I'd bet on his tax return his job title is Talk Show Host, not Most Impressive Mind.


This is one of those: _Don't trust him, libertarians_! things.  He's trying to establish himself as being full on now and infiltrate US instead of the gullible Tea Partiers.

After he called Ron Paul voters "terrorists" I'm not really into hearing what he has to say to me.

----------

The XL (02-28-2013)

----------


## kk8

> I do not trust Glenn Beck whatsoever, he attacked Ron Paul before, and goes back and forth on the liberty movement to appease his audience.


\
You have no idea what you are talking about.  Please admit that you don't even know Glenn Beck.  So sick of people acting like they do, but they don't.  I have been a loyal listener to Beck for years...he had said the same things ever since I can remember, he goes after Republicans as well as Democrats.  He dislikes Paul for his stance on Israel, not much more.  

I do believe Beck is one of the only truthful people in radio/tv.  You may not like his approach, and that's fine...but to not "trust" him?  Why?

----------


## kk8

> And he steals everything Alex Jones says and repackages it.  He's a turd.


That could not be more untrue Rina!

----------


## kk8

> he's a misinformation agent.  He says shit that isn't true or a half truth and labels himself as part of the liberty movement.  It's all a plan to discredit the liberty movement.
> 
> He's a globalist role player.





> he says shit that isn't true or a half truth


really?

Like what?

----------


## Guest

> \
> You have no idea what you are talking about.  Please admit that you don't even know Glenn Beck.  So sick of people acting like they do, but they don't.  I have been a loyal listener to Beck for years...he had said the same things ever since I can remember, he goes after Republicans as well as Democrats.  He dislikes Paul for his stance on Israel, not much more.  
> 
> I do believe Beck is one of the only truthful people in radio/tv.  You may not like his approach, and that's fine...but to not "trust" him?  Why?


No, YOU @kk8 don't know what you're talking about

----------

The XL (02-28-2013)

----------


## kk8

> I believe this.  He makes us look like buffoons.  Has Ron or Rand?


 


> He makes us look like buffoons


Really?

HOW?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Really?
> 
> HOW?


If John Boehner called Tea Partiers terrorists, and then a few months later claims to be a Tea Partier, would you believe him?

----------


## Guest

> really?
> 
> Like what?


He lies a lot.  He spread disinformation about FEMA camps which made everyone bringing them up look stupid, he called Ron Paul supporters terrorists, and here's him admitting he lied because it helped the flow of his speech ("I thought it would be a little easier in the speech")

----------


## kk8

> No, YOU @kk8 don't know what you're talking about


And???  That proves that I don't know what I am talking about...how exactly?

----------


## Guest

> Really?
> 
> HOW?


Oh, gee, I don't know kk8...do you think calling us terrorists in 2007 then turning around and acting like you're suddenly one of us...a positive unbuffoonish move?

Let's try this: @kk8, you're a terrorist!

How does that feel?  Is that something that makes you feel positively towards me?  Now, what if I turn around and embrace you and you allow it...you just look like a fool.

----------


## Guest

> And???  That proves that I don't know what I am talking about...how exactly?


Because you're the one who was saying that he's not an asshole.

----------


## kk8

> he lies a lot.  He spread disinformation about fema camps which made everyone bringing them up look stupid, he called ron paul supporters terrorists, and here's him admitting he lied because it helped the flow of his speech ("i thought it would be a little easier in the speech")



yawn.......

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Oh, gee, I don't know kk8...do you think calling us terrorists in 2007 then turning around and acting like you're suddenly one of us...a positive unbuffoonish move?
> 
> Let's try this: @kk8, you're a terrorist!
> 
> How does that feel?  Is that something that makes you feel positively towards me?  Now, what if I turn around and embrace you and you allow it...*you just look like a fool*.


That's normal for _some_ people.

----------


## Guest

> yawn.......


Right because you don't see the damage "foot and mouth" syndrome does to people when you constantly give progressives "gotchas" or when you call a bunch of people terrorists and idiots and then turn around and say they were right.

This is why people lose over and over again because they are not smart in picking allies.

Keep yawning as the progressives butt ream you again.

----------


## Guest

> That's normal for _some_ people.


Yep.

----------


## kk8

> Because you're the one who was saying that he's not an asshole.


How does that prove that he's an asshole?  You must disagree with him, right?  Sooooo that makes him an asshole?  Is it because you always listen to him that you feel this way?  Or it because you listen to clips from various other news sources from time to time?  And make your judgments based on that?  Is it because he has talked about Ron Paul and the things he disagrees with Paul about?  Does that make him an asshole?  What I'm saying is that I know Glenn Beck, because I actually have listened to him for years.

----------

usfan (02-28-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Right because you don't see the damage "foot and mouth" syndrome does to people when you constantly give progressives "gotchas" or when you call a bunch of people terrorists and idiots and then turn around and say they were right.
> 
> This is why people lose over and over again because they are not smart in picking allies.
> 
> Keep yawning as the progressives butt ream you again.



What would they care?  They're big government progressives too, they just like a slightly different flavor of statism.

----------


## kk8

> Oh, gee, I don't know kk8...do you think calling us terrorists in 2007 then turning around and acting like you're suddenly one of us...a positive unbuffoonish move?
> 
> Let's try this: @kk8, you're a terrorist!
> 
> How does that feel?  Is that something that makes you feel positively towards me?  Now, what if I turn around and embrace you and you allow it...you just look like a fool.





> then turning around and acting like you're suddenly one of us



And that happened????  When exactly?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> How does that prove that he's an asshole?  You must disagree with him, right?  Sooooo that makes him an asshole?  Is it because you always listen to him that you feel this way?  Or it because you listen to clips from various other news sources from time to time?  And make your judgments based on that?  Is it because he has talked about Ron Paul and the things he disagrees with Paul about?  Does that make him an asshole?  What I'm saying is that I know Glenn Beck, because I actually have listened to him for years.


So have I. I own all his books. I watched him every night. I listened to his radio program every day. 

But this isn't about the truth. It never is, with you. So slink away. We all know your game.

----------


## Guest

> How does that prove that he's an asshole?  You must disagree with him, right?  Sooooo that makes him an asshole?  Is it because you always listen to him that you feel this way?  Or it because you listen to clips from various other news sources from time to time?  And make your judgments based on that?  Is it because he has talked about Ron Paul and the things he disagrees with Paul about?  Does that make him an asshole?  What I'm saying is that I know Glenn Beck, because I actually have listened to him for years.



Oh, kk8, Beck would not have a career if not for Alex Jones.  You can trace from Alex's program to Beck's show on Fox.  He always waited for Alex to make a statement first.  He's a day late and a dollar short always.

IF he wants to suddenly post-election "get religion" on Rand Paul.  Awesome.  Cool.  But he's not going to head the charge for libertarians until he proves that he's not just a man with a gimmick and that starts with recanting that we were terrorists.

But you guys can like him if you want.  Might make ya feel badass.   :Smile:

----------



----------


## Guest

> And that happened????  When exactly?


yawn...

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Give it up, Rina and Mike. You won't get anywhere. She will slither and slip around until she exhausts herself before she admits that her pantheon of frauds are even halfway decent people.

The truth is not found in snakes. Only lies, spilling off their forked tongues like venom.

*spit*

----------


## kk8

> So have I. I own all his books. I watched him every night. I listened to his radio program every day. 
> 
> But this isn't about the truth. It never is, with you. So slink away. We all know your game.



I have asked you never to respond to me again.

----------


## Guest

> I have asked you never to respond to me again.


It's appropriate you have a picture of a person dressed as royalty as the avatar.  Maybe we should all go back to talking martinis?

I like a dark chocolate martini, but not very often.

----------


## kk8

> yawn...



All I have to say is that. I really don't give a crap if you like Beck or not.  I don't like EVERYTHING he says either, but I do think he is a lot more trust worthy than most of the media....so sue me.

----------


## usfan

Actually Beck is doing the same thing as many here with the 'mainstream' gop.  He's warring with rove, & inciting division within the conservative ranks.  Just who is the 'real' conservative, here?  This is like the 'no true scotsman' arguments of old.  What we need now is solidarity from those with libertarian leanings, not more division & arguments over who is the 'most' libertarian, or who has been the longest.  The statists are united, & will be only too glad to introduce division & dissension within our ranks.  We can & do disagree over details, but we should agree on the basics.  The squabbling libs built a coalition of statists, & have stuck together.  We can waive a few of our sacred cows, or let the statists run rampant.

----------


## kk8

> It's appropriate you have a picture of a person dressed as royalty as the avatar.  Maybe we should all go back to talking martinis?
> 
> I like a dark chocolate martini, but not very often.


Appropriate?  I don't get it.

----------


## Guest

> All I have to say is that. I really don't give a crap if you like Beck or not.  I don't like EVERYTHING he says either, but I do think he is a lot more trust worthy than most of the media....so sue me.


Never tell someone like me to sue you.   :Big Grin: 

And I will agree that he's more trustworthy than some of the media because he steals ideas from Alex Jones and Adam v the Man.

----------


## Guest

> Actually Beck is doing the same thing as many here with the 'mainstream' gop.  He's warring with rove, & inciting division within the conservative ranks.  Just who is the 'real' conservative, here?  This is like the 'no true scotsman' arguments of old.  What we need now is solidarity from those with libertarian leanings, not more division & arguments over who is the 'most' libertarian, or who has been the longest.  The statists are united, & will be only too glad to introduce division & dissension within our ranks.  We can & do disagree over details, but we should agree on the basics.  The squabbling libs built a coalition of statists, & have stuck together.  We can waive a few of our sacred cows, or let the statists run rampant.


I don't trust Republicans anymore.  Most of them are progressives.  If conservatives want to come our way, awesome.  I'm not going theirs anymore.  Not after Bush/Cheney.

----------


## kk8

> Oh, kk8, Beck would not have a career if not for Alex Jones.  You can trace from Alex's program to Beck's show on Fox.  He always waited for Alex to make a statement first.  He's a day late and a dollar short always.
> 
> IF he wants to suddenly post-election "get religion" on Rand Paul.  Awesome.  Cool.  But he's not going to head the charge for libertarians until he proves that he's not just a man with a gimmick and that starts with recanting that we were terrorists.
> 
> But you guys can like him if you want.  Might make ya feel badass.


See I don't believe you on this Alex Jones stuff Rina.  Perhaps Alex was waiting on Beck?  Who knows, who cares.  But Beck's career goes back wayyyy further than Fox.

----------


## Coolwalker

*Mark Levin for President!*

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I have asked you never to respond to me again.


And I declined. You still read it. It would seem you are the one here with a problem.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> *Mark Levin for President!*


Jesus, you might as well elect Stalin.

----------


## Guest

> See I don't believe you on this Alex Jones stuff Rina.  Perhaps Alex was waiting on Beck?  Who knows, who cares.  But Beck's career goes back wayyyy further than Fox.


Yeh...nope.  It's well documented by more than just myself.  Once you notice you can sit there and go back and forth.  Honestly though...I don't care if you hate Alex, hate Adam, love Beck...whatever.  Have fun with it.

----------


## Maximatic

> It's appropriate you have a picture of a person dressed as royalty as the avatar.  Maybe we should all go back to talking martinis?
> 
> I like a dark chocolate martini, but not very often.


How can you do all these crazy things to a martini, and still call it a martini? You can't put chocolate apple in some gin or vodka and call it a martini. The most you can get away with is olive juice, vermouth and ice. And I'm not sure about the ice.

----------


## Guest

> *Mark Levin for President!*


Vote Rand Paul...he's hotter.

----------


## The XL

I still have better hair.

----------



----------


## usfan

> I don't trust Republicans anymore.  Most of them are progressives.  If conservatives want to come our way, awesome.  I'm not going theirs anymore.  Not after Bush/Cheney.


I agree, & don't really 'trust' any politician.  Even those who sound good at first are often just good at reading their audience, like any good con artist.  Time & consistency are needed, but our celebrity worship society does not give time for that, but lifts the latest hot commodity on a pedestal & worships it, projecting their own ideals into the image they fawn over.  That is how O got elected, imo.. not for any substance on his part, but for his ability to appear that he was 'one of us' to whatever group he spoke to.

That is the unfortunate reality we are in, where smooth talking salesmen are chosen over capable leaders.  American elections have become like middle school popularity contests, & the celebrity based media feeds it.

----------

kk8 (02-28-2013)

----------


## Guest

> That is how O got elected, imo.. not for any substance on his part, but for his ability to appear that he was 'one of us' to whatever group he spoke to.


This^

----------


## Calypso Jones

Tea Party Y'all.  And stop believin' what you hear in the media.   get smart.   And the TeaParty is a damned sight better than the Democrat Socialists of America, the black caucus and commies...but i'm bein' redundant.

----------


## Guest

> Tea Party Y'all.  And stop believin' what you hear in the media.   get smart.   And the TeaParty is a damned sight better than the Democrat Socialists of America, the black caucus and commies...but i'm bein' redundant.


Libertarian party, for the win.

----------


## Coolwalker

> I still have better hair.


*No I have better hair:*

----------



----------


## Guest

> *No I have better hair:*


Coolwalker just threw down the long hair pic!  Shit just got real.

----------

The XL (02-28-2013)

----------


## usfan

see, i think we need an 'American' coalition, which can include tea party, libertarian, old style republicans, whigs, or any other group that wants the same  basic things from govt.  It is that or more state centered, state managed, big brother, nanny state entitled society.

----------


## The XL

> *No I have better hair:*

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Tea Party Y'all.  And stop believin' what you hear in the media.   get smart.   And the TeaParty is a damned sight better than the Democrat Socialists of America, the black caucus and commies...but i'm bein' redundant.


Fuck the Tea Party. You've accomplished nothing in five years, but are content to bleat like the sheep you are all the way to the slaughterhouse.

Step aside. Let the rest of us do the work for you. You've proven to be inept.

----------


## kk8

> *Mark Levin for President!*


Although I like what Mark Levin says, and agree with him 90% of the time....I really do have a hard time listening to his voice.

----------


## usfan

> Coolwalker just threw down the long hair pic!  Shit just got real.


Are you kidding?  Everyone knows that grey is better, & white is the best!  You know when there is a little snow on the mountain, there is a fire in the furnace, right?   :Thinking: 

 :Old:

----------

kk8 (02-28-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Are you kidding?  Everyone knows that grey is better, & white is the best!  You know when there is a little snow on the mountain, there is a fire in the furnace, right?



Wooo!  @usfan...seems you got a little sumthin' to say.   :Wink:

----------


## Coolwalker

> Fuck the Tea Party. You've accomplished nothing in five years, but are content to bleat like the sheep you are all the way to the slaughterhouse.
> 
> Step aside. Let the rest of us do the work for you. You've proven to be inept.


Sometimes you are just a bit too cocky. Just sayin'.

----------

kk8 (02-28-2013),liberal_hack (02-28-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Although I like what Mark Levin says, and agree with him 90% of the time....I really do have a hard time listening to his voice.


Oh yeah it is grating, but he is usually dead on the money. He is a very smart attorney and constitutional genius.

----------

Calypso Jones (02-28-2013),kk8 (02-28-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Fuck the Tea Party. You've accomplished nothing in five years, but are content to bleat like the sheep you are all the way to the slaughterhouse.
> 
> Step aside. Let the rest of us do the work for you. You've proven to be inept.



freakin' socialist...YOU are why the tea party is fighting for freedom.   YOU are part of the problem.  And by God i won't be submitting to your will.

----------

Coolwalker (02-28-2013),kk8 (02-28-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Oh yeah it is grating, but he is usually dead on the money. He is a very smart attorney and constitutional genius.


he's angry. And rightly so.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Sometimes you are just a bit too cocky. Just sayin'.


I am who I am. I make no apologies for it.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> freakin' socialist...YOU are why the tea party is fighting for freedom.   YOU are part of the problem.  And by God i won't be submitting to your will.


Please, you wouldn't know the problem if pinched your ass in a sleazy bar. You are part of the problem, not me. Democrat, Republican, Obama, Romney, I'm opposed to them all. You are not. You are just another small minded partisan. If Satan ran as a Republican and Jesus as a Democrat, you'd vote for Satan and condemn Jesus as evil. 

Do me a favor and grow a brain, and some balls.

----------


## Guest

Well, I am who I am, too...unless I'm being someone else for the day.

----------

Coolwalker (02-28-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Please, you wouldn't know the problem if pinched your ass in a sleazy bar. You are part of the problem, not me. Democrat, Republican, Obama, Romney, I'm opposed to them all. You are not. You are just another small minded partisan. If Satan ran as a Republican and Jesus as a Democrat, you'd vote for Satan and condemn Jesus as evil. 
> 
> *Do me a favor and grow a brain, and some balls*.


What the fluff's...?

----------



----------


## kk8

> Wooo!  @usfan...seems you got a little sumthin' to say.



Is this pic better Rina?

----------


## Guest

> Is this pic better Rina?


Yes...wow, I wish I had some olives right now.

----------


## Karl

:Happy1:

----------


## Maximatic

> Is this pic better Rina?


Is that a cup full of olives? That'll work.

----------



----------


## Guest

> Is that a cup full of olives? That'll work.


I had a recipe for a fake dirty martini, I'll find it for you.

----------



----------


## Maximatic

>

----------



----------


## Maximatic

> I had a recipe for a fake dirty martini, I'll find it for you.


Sweet.

----------


## Coolwalker

> I am who I am. I make no apologies for it.


You just did.

----------

liberal_hack (02-28-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

> 


Is that bud for me?

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You just did.


You and I have a very different definition of "apology," then.

----------


## Guest

> Sweet.


Virgin makes "Virgin Vodka".  You mix that with tonic and olive juice.

----------

kk8 (03-01-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> 


I need that. I'm wound tight.

----------



----------


## Coolwalker

> Virgin makes "Virgin Vodka".  You mix that with tonic and olive juice.


Naw...you just find a 17 year old girl to shake it.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (02-28-2013)

----------


## garyo

Can you mail me one?

----------


## The XL

I had a Smirnoff Ice before I went to bed the other night.

I'm hardcore.

----------


## liberal_hack

> So, when are you gonna mature?


"if growing up means I must be, anything that I don't want to be then I'll never grow up never grow up, never grow up, not me"

_the fools_

----------


## Guest

> I had a Smirnoff Ice before I went to bed the other night.
> 
> I'm hardcore.


W-w-w-w-w-what?  You don't drink.

----------

The XL (02-28-2013)

----------


## liberal_hack

> Libertarian party, for the win.


I can't keep up with you

is that the new meme?

XL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XL!!!!!!!!!!!    it's libertarian again

----------


## liberal_hack

> Sometimes you are just a bit too cocky. Just sayin'.


nah, I've seen a picture, he's a bit lacking and not "cocky" at all (if you catch my drift)

----------


## Guest

> I can't keep up with you
> 
> is that the new meme?
> 
> XL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XL!!!!!!!!!!!    it's libertarian again


Oh, of the parties?  Yes, libertarians (but as I've said...that's probably a bad brand with Republican), but I'd rather there be no state and am praying for asteroid.

----------



----------


## liberal_hack

> Oh, of the parties?  Yes, libertarians (but as I've said...that's probably a bad brand with Republican), but I'd rather there be no state and am praying for asteroid.


but did you tell XL?

a few threads ago we told him that he's a voluntary this week and now you go and change again.

----------


## Guest

> but did you tell XL?
> 
> a few threads ago we told him that he's a voluntary this week and now you go and change again.


No, we didn't, smartass.

----------


## The XL

> but did you tell XL?
> 
> a few threads ago we told him that he's a voluntary this week and now you go and change again.


Hack.

What the hell are you talking about?

----------


## Maximatic

> but did you tell XL?
> 
> a few threads ago we told him that he's a voluntary this week and now you go and change again.


Here:

http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz

See if you're a libertarian.

I know you're not a voluntarist/anarchist libertarian, but maybe you're a little bit of a left libertarian.

----------


## Network

Good for Bleck.  He's really endeared himself to libertarians by calling them Nazi Fascists.  lol @ the small part in italics


*WHY IS LIBERTARIAN GLENN BECK USING ‘NAZIS’ & ‘FASCIST’ TO DESCRIBE SOME OTHER LIBERTARIANS?*http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013...-libertarians/

----------


## Maximatic

> but did you tell XL?
> 
> a few threads ago we told him that he's a voluntary this week and now you go and change again.


When you're done, view the image and post it here.
Here's mine:

----------


## Guest

> Good for Bleck.  He's really endeared himself to libertarians by calling them Nazi Fascists.  lol @ the small part in italics
> 
> 
> *WHY IS LIBERTARIAN GLENN BECK USING ‘NAZIS’ & ‘FASCIST’ TO DESCRIBE SOME OTHER LIBERTARIANS?*
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013...-libertarians/



Yes, he's a lovely man.

----------


## The XL

> I can't keep up with you
> 
> is that the new meme?
> 
> XL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XL!!!!!!!!!!!    it's libertarian again


Do you ever get tired of supporting a man who murders brown children overseas?  Does that get you off?  Call the movement fringe, make fun of the different "labels" or whatever the fuck you'd like, but we support not blowing up kids.  We don't support murdering scum like you do.

----------



----------


## liberal_hack

> No, we didn't, smartass.


my daddy always told me that a smart ass is better than a dumb shi#

----------


## liberal_hack

> Do you ever get tired of supporting a man who murders brown children overseas?  Does that get you off?  Call the movement fringe, make fun of the different "labels" or whatever the fuck you'd like, but we support not blowing up kids.  We don't support murdering scum like you do.


have you ever owned a boat? Have you owned one which you kept in the salt water at a slip? I'd like to be able to murder the scum which keeps coming back on the bottom. But, the scum thrives

----------


## liberal_hack

> Hack.
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?


OK, and I'll type slowly so you can keep up.

I've read your posts and it's apparent that you are one of those people who thinks calling yourself anything but a liberal or conservative makes you appear smarter or superior to others.

The problem is that nobody stays locked in on any one label for more than a week. It changes more often than I change my underwear. So, I have made it my personal mission to keep you apprised as the herd here shifts to a new label. I don't want you to call yourself X when they have moved to Y.

Think of it as a public service

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I had a Smirnoff Ice before I went to bed the other night.
> 
> I'm hardcore.


I could polish off a whole six pack of those and not even be buzzed. I need to teach you how to drink  :Tongue:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow



----------


## kk8

> Here:
> 
> http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz
> 
> See if you're a libertarian.
> 
> I know you're not a voluntarist/anarchist libertarian, but maybe you're a little bit of a left libertarian.


\

80_100.jpg


Pretty accurate I'd say, I have taken other tests like this before and they have always put me as a Conservative leaning Libertarian.

----------


## Guest

> OK, and I'll type slowly so you can keep up.
> 
> I've read your posts and it's apparent that you are one of those people who thinks calling yourself anything but a liberal or conservative makes you appear smarter or superior to others.
> 
> The problem is that nobody stays locked in on any one label for more than a week. It changes more often than I change my underwear. So, I have made it my personal mission to keep you apprised as the herd here shifts to a new label. I don't want you to call yourself X when they have moved to Y.
> 
> Think of it as a public service



Sometimes people appear to be one thing on the web and in real life they are another.  It's the anonymity that enables people to regurgitate without hesitation words that they would in real life hold back.  

These bytes of information also lack context, tone, and expression.  To decide that you know what sort of person he is and to attack him instead of his positions makes you look like either a shallow ass or someone who has no understanding of the complexity of language and dialogue.  To be kind, I'm not sure you are either of those things because I don't know you that well.

If you read my posts, actually read them, not skim them and parlay the information to some grid, you would see that I don't attack anyone just their ideas.  Even when being called a "moron" by Dan40 I managed to not roll in the mud and just see some humor in the situation and throw up some cat pics as a form of protest.

In life all of us are students.  Sometimes we find teachers, sometimes we teach ourselves.  When we determine that we are the best teacher for another person it rarely has the effect of imparting the knowledge that we wish and sometimes the student learns something else entirely.

For example, you may feel that you are pointing out what you perceive to be vacillation of ideas or what you feel is a shallow political position from someone you feel is young and without wisdom of the real world.  What you may have instead taught him is that you can derail a thread with not-so-humorous bullying and that he was correct in feeling what he feels about the "over 30" crowd.

I like a lot of what you have to say, and I certainly feel that you provide a good foil for people on this board, but I think, just as I felt with TRAT telling Calypso to get balls or calling kk8 a bitch, that you've gone too far and fell into the "mean" category on this one.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (03-01-2013)

----------


## Guest



----------


## usfan

> \
> 
> 80_100.jpg
> 
> 
> Pretty accurate I'd say, I have taken other tests like this before and they have always put me as a Conservative leaning Libertarian.


The most important thing is if we get to choose the label that we think is the coolest, or has the biggest 'hipness' factor.   :Smile: 
This is very similar to the 'political compass' labeling site.  I tend to disagree with some of the premises, & think it is flawed in it's basic definitions.

The main one is separating economics from govt power.  Some of these scores are set to lean toward the left, it seems, or to make everyone appear a 'centrist'.  Then they answer for historic figures, & apply a score to them.. so you can feel just like Gandhi, or be glad you are far from hitler or bush.
But i haven't taken this one.. maybe i'll give it a shot later.

----------


## usfan

> Fuck the Tea Party. You've accomplished nothing in five years, but are content to bleat like the sheep you are all the way to the slaughterhouse.
> Step aside. Let the rest of us do the work for you. You've proven to be inept.


I think you're being unfair to the tp.  Were it not for them, the dems would have probably kept the majority in the house in 2010, & no telling where we'd be now.  I also think you are being influenced by the media hysteria toward the tp.  Those i know are not racist, hate filled people who want a theocracy or nazi rule.  Those are caricatures from the media, & they have been effective in smearing the tp.  But whatever non-collectivist group that comes up will face the same smears, & will not have the support of the left's propaganda machine.

The central message from the tp, from what i can tell, is to stop the spending.  They are pretty much a one issue movement, wanting fiscal sanity.  For this they were vilified & called 'terrorists'.

I'm sure you mostly were poking at calypso, & keeping the flame war going.  But i don't see a total dismissal of the tp movement as aiding any movement from statism.  IMO, we need a broad coalition of libertarian leaning people to combat the downward spiral we're in.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Poking but also he's a socialist.  For all his pretty words (he thinks) his kind is not to be trusted with any power.

----------


## Guest

> I think you're being unfair to the tp.  Were it not for them, the dems would have probably kept the majority in the house in 2010, & no telling where we'd be now.  I also think you are being influenced by the media hysteria toward the tp.  Those i know are not racist, hate filled people who want a theocracy or nazi rule.  Those are caricatures from the media, & they have been effective in smearing the tp.  But whatever non-collectivist group that comes up will face the same smears, & will not have the support of the left's propaganda machine.
> 
> The central message from the tp, from what i can tell, is to stop the spending.  They are pretty much a one issue movement, wanting fiscal sanity.  For this they were vilified & called 'terrorists'.
> 
> I'm sure you mostly were poking at calypso, & keeping the flame war going.  But i don't see a total dismissal of the tp movement as aiding any movement from statism.  IMO, we need a broad coalition of libertarian leaning people to combat the downward spiral we're in.



My biggest issue with the Tea Party was the fact that they didn't not create their own party.  They became a one issue splinter of the Republican Party.  Economics and economic freedom is important, but people are not getting the fact that the first 1-9 amendments are about individuals and their ability to remain non-criminals.  Supporting the Bill of Rights should have been a part of that platform because without that/those you cannot protect economic freedom.

----------


## Canadianeye

> I think you're being unfair to the tp. Were it not for them, the dems would have probably kept the majority in the house in 2010, & no telling where we'd be now. I also think you are being influenced by the media hysteria toward the tp. Those i know are not racist, hate filled people who want a theocracy or nazi rule. Those are caricatures from the media, & they have been effective in smearing the tp. But whatever non-collectivist group that comes up will face the same smears, & will not have the support of the left's propaganda machine.
> 
> The central message from the tp, from what i can tell, is to stop the spending. They are pretty much a one issue movement, wanting fiscal sanity. For this they were vilified & called 'terrorists'.
> 
> I'm sure you mostly were poking at calypso, & keeping the flame war going. But i don't see a total dismissal of the tp movement as aiding any movement from statism. IMO, we need a broad coalition of libertarian leaning people to combat the downward spiral we're in.


It's all hot air actually. The TPers have been called everything for almost close to 5 years now. Dismissed as racists, rednecks, warmongers, rioters, insignificants (mulitple over the years), dead fad (multiple over the years), cults, anti-american, nazis, facists etc...and yet they are the 2nd largest caucus still in such a short period of time and are working very intelligently at the precinct level of politics and changing things slowly from the ground up.

TRAT is simply barking the consistenly wrong leftist (of which he is not, LOL) tiresome spin, that is not the least bit effective on committed citizens who can't be targeted, then maligned maliciously into silence, as per the usual liberal leftist approach.

----------


## Guest

> It's all hot air actually. The TPers have been called everything for almost close to 5 years now. Dismissed as racists, rednecks, warmongers, rioters, insignificants (mulitple over the years), dead fad (multiple over the years), cults, anti-american, nazis, facists etc...and yet they are the 2nd largest caucus still in such a short period of time and are working very intelligently at the precinct level of politics and changing things slowly from the ground up.


It is a problem of self-policing.  The progressives have the media and tons of research staff all over the place just waiting to pounce the Akin's of the world or to catch people in a stupid moment.  Is this fair?  Hell to the no!  But that is politics.

Howard Stern once said that he has no idea what he says everyday and that of course he will say offensive things because he is filling space for four hours every day.  I don't necessarily find the human frailty of some members of the Tea Party an issue, but the general public will hear their slip ups ad nauseum. 

What happens is that people get angry, they don't want to explain or they don't want to call out fellow dickheads because of Reagan's adage of never turning on fellow Republicans and the slight goes either unaddressed or weakly addressed.  When that happens they not only lose independents but people like me.

My biggest problem with Muslims after 9-11 was their inability to just say: _The hijackers were wrong, evil, and will burn in Hell._

Instead we got: _The hijackers weren't following Islam, but you need to understand people are upset about the Palestinians.
_



> TRAT is simply barking the consistenly wrong leftist (of which he is not, LOL) tiresome spin, that is not the least bit effective on committed citizens who can't be targeted, then maligned maliciously into silence, as per the usual liberal leftist approach.


He's 20, he's smart, he works for politicians, and has a lot of verve.  Will he be grating?  Sure, but what's everyone else's excuse on here?  Are we 20?  Why do we act like assholes from time to time?

----------


## liberal_hack

> Sometimes people appear to be one thing on the web and in real life they are another.  It's the anonymity that enables people to regurgitate without hesitation words that they would in real life hold back.  
> 
> These bytes of information also lack context, tone, and expression.  To decide that you know what sort of person he is and to attack him instead of his positions makes you look like either a shallow ass or someone who has no understanding of the complexity of language and dialogue.  To be kind, I'm not sure you are either of those things because I don't know you that well.
> 
> If you read my posts, actually read them, not skim them and parlay the information to some grid, you would see that I don't attack anyone just their ideas.  Even when being called a "moron" by Dan40 I managed to not roll in the mud and just see some humor in the situation and throw up some cat pics as a form of protest.
> 
> In life all of us are students.  Sometimes we find teachers, sometimes we teach ourselves.  When we determine that we are the best teacher for another person it rarely has the effect of imparting the knowledge that we wish and sometimes the student learns something else entirely.
> 
> For example, you may feel that you are pointing out what you perceive to be vacillation of ideas or what you feel is a shallow political position from someone you feel is young and without wisdom of the real world.  What you may have instead taught him is that you can derail a thread with not-so-humorous bullying and that he was correct in feeling what he feels about the "over 30" crowd.
> ...


you forgot nasty along with mean

and I hope I got his dandruff up and force him to evaluate his "beliefs" and then compare them to reality

----------


## Guest

> you forgot nasty along with mean
> 
> and I hope I got his dandruff up and force him to evaluate his "beliefs" and then compare them to reality



I think all you accomplished was making him angry and disappointing me.  Sorry, I don't think that was cool, at all.  Not that you care or should care, but all you're doing with this approach is bull-baiting.

 I told TRAT that he was wrong to call kk8 a bitch, and I'm telling you now that your approach with him stinks.

But, keep on keepin' on.

----------


## usfan

> My biggest issue with the Tea Party was the fact that they didn't not create their own party.  They became a one issue splinter of the Republican Party.  Economics and economic freedom is important, but people are not getting the fact that the first 1-9 amendments are about individuals and their ability to remain non-criminals.  Supporting the Bill of Rights should have been a part of that platform because without that/those you cannot protect economic freedom.


I have never been to a tea party meeting, but i know many people in the area who do.  Most are retired, or simple working people, not invested ideologues.  They are not interested in starting a political party, they just want a sane govt.  Most see no hope of sanity from the dems with their spending bent, so look to the pubs.  I'm more of an american constitutionalist.. no party affiliation, not interested in starting now.  The philosophical basis whets my interest in politics, as well as the outworking of the ideals.  So for me, i can get involved in the fine points of the bill of rights, or the 'mission statement' in the declaration of independence.  But most of the working stiffs i know just want some stability & fiscal responsibility from their govt.

But if someone identifies with the tea party, i figure they are a lot closer to me, ideologically, than bill maher or nancy pelosi.  I think we need a broad coalition of people to stand up for individual liberties & oppose the statist steamroller.

----------


## Canadianeye

> It is a problem of self-policing. The progressives have the media and tons of research staff all over the place just waiting to pounce the Akin's of the world or to catch people in a stupid moment. Is this fair? Hell to the no! But that is politics.
> 
> Howard Stern once said that he has no idea what he says everyday and that of course he will say offensive things because he is filling space for four hours every day. I don't necessarily find the human frailty of some members of the Tea Party an issue, *but the general public will hear their slip ups ad nauseum.* 
> 
> What happens is that people get angry, they don't want to explain or they don't want to call out fellow dickheads because of Reagan's adage of never turning on fellow Republicans and the slight goes either unaddressed or weakly addressed. When that happens they not only lose independents but people like me.
> 
> My biggest problem with Muslims after 9-11 was their inability to just say: _The hijackers were wrong, evil, and will burn in Hell._
> 
> Instead we got: _The hijackers weren't following Islam, but you need to understand people are upset about the Palestinians.
> ...


This is basically the point though Rina....it doesn't matter what any media does, towards those individuals because they remain deeply committed_ no matter_ the mudslinging image portrayed of leftist medias, or regurgitated in the smaller slipstreams below the purchased MSM.

And they are by design (Beck fostered the idea to bring the children to rallies for this purpose) engaging their children into the future political arenas. And they are working the campuses slowly into that political arena (Beck has initiated this as well on campuses). And they are working at the precinct level in their communities. And they are joining in large numbers schools boards to change the lefts overwhelming decades long dominance. They have entered the Washington arena in significant numbers to rock that putrid boat.

I got no problem with TRAT, kind of like him actually. I won't drop my guard on anyone of whom I have a modicum of suspicion of being a sneaking leftist progressive type...because that is _exactly_ what sneaking leftist progressive types are very good at, in their portrayals of being something they really aren't.

----------

usfan (03-01-2013)

----------


## liberal_hack

> I think all you accomplished was making him angry and disappointing me.  Sorry, I don't think that was cool, at all.  Not that you care or should care, but all you're doing with this approach is bull-baiting.
> 
>  I told TRAT that he was wrong to call kk8 a bitch, and I'm telling you now that your approach with him stinks.
> 
> But, keep on keepin' on.


I shall because I also call you out reminding you of all that the govt does and how you benefit

I do challenge you to find one post where I used profanity. Don't bother because you won't

I actually enjoy being the odd man out here among a bunch of right wingers and closet liberals who deny their true inner self.

It is hysterical to read as people try to out quote what some dead guy said 300 years ago. It's 2013 and the world is no longer flat

So, you can be as relevant as the Saturday afternoon coffee group who gather to read verses in Latin or you can get with the times.

But, if it floats your boat, and makes you, XL and others feel important then Godspeed to ya

----------


## Guest

> This is basically the point though Rina....it doesn't matter what any media does, towards those individuals because they remain deeply committed_ no matter_ the mudslinging image portrayed of leftist medias, or regurgitated in the smaller slipstreams below the purchased MSM.


When I wanted to graduate as valedictorian I knew that I could not slack off, could not make a mistake, etc., and I didn't.  I did not let up.  The stakes for these guys are higher.  Sorry, but they just have to be perfect.  I don't see what the problem is to ask that of people that a) are going to have the fate of freedom in their hands, and b) get paid assloads.

My clients ask perfection of me.  My teachers asked for perfection before them.  Yep, it sucks that we're held to a higher standard but that's the way it is.

Do you want your hear surgeon complaining that you ask too much from him?




> I got no problem with TRAT, kind of like him actually. I won't drop my guard on anyone of whom I have a modicum of suspicion of being a sneaking leftist progressive type...because that is _exactly_ what sneaking leftist progressive types are very good at, in their portrayals of being something they really aren't.


He's not sneaking.  He's telling you exactly what he is.  On social issues he's a classical liberal like Jefferson, on economic issues he's a socialist.

If he was lying I'd say don't trust him, but he flat out told you he's a socialist.

----------


## Guest

> I shall because I also call you out reminding you of all that the govt does and how you benefit


Who told you or asked you to stop doing that?




> I do challenge you to find one post where I used profanity. Don't bother because you won't


I challenge you to find one post where I complained about it. Don't bother because you won't.




> I actually enjoy being the odd man out here among a bunch of right wingers and closet liberals who deny their true inner self.


Okay, sure, but that wasn't my point, either.




> It is hysterical to read as people try to out quote what some dead guy said 300 years ago. It's 2013 and the world is no longer flat


You have brought up a dead guy from 2000 years ago, what's the difference?  And, fyi, 300 years ago they knew they world wasn't flat.




> So, you can be as relevant as the Saturday afternoon coffee group who gather to read verses in Latin or you can get with the times.


That's a very fun past time, actually.




> But, if it floats your boat, and makes you, XL and others feel important then Godspeed to ya


Has nothing at all to do with what I said.  I said that you are not challenging his arguments, you are telling him who he is and making a big deal out of labels with HIM that he did not even self-apply until queried.  *How* you are doing it, schooling the young pup, is grating, irritating and will have the opposite effect precisely because you are being mean-spirited about it.

Now, there have been times when I have gotten incredibly pissy and ugly, when I have allowed my mood to effect how I treated others and good friends pointed that out to me.  Serfin' told me that I had allowed progressives to make me mean.  

I want to be fair, not mean.  I want to be righteous, not cruel.  Because I have the freedom to bully someone doesn't mean I should do it.  I would hope that people would point it out when I do because at the end of the day there are people behind the screen, and baiting people because you can doesn't make you righteous.

Good friends have taught me that.

----------


## liberal_hack

> . 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's 20, he's smart, he works for politicians,


are you kidding me. It might be best if you tell him to find another hobby because his hypocrisy is showing

hypocrisy-meter.png


edit: seriously; you should never have outed him because it makes him look like an even worse____________________

----------


## liberal_hack

> Who told you or asked you to stop doing that?
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge you to find one post where I complained about it. Don't bother because you won't.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, sure, but that wasn't my point, either.
> ...


OK wise guy, you got me on the Latin thing: LOL

----------


## Guest

> are you kidding me. It might be best if you tell him to find another hobby because his hypocrisy is showing


He's not an anarchist.  How is his hypocrisy showing?

You need to keep up, old man.  If you're going to challenge the kids, at least get them and their positions straight.   :Wink: 

XL is a libertarian who believes in limited government.

TRAT is a socialist who believes in socialism at the state level but in limited federal government.

I am the Catholic apocalyptic one who believes that the government is building to an antichrist system and would rather have no government then a direct path to one world governance and Mark of the Beast shit.

Maximatic is a thoughtful Rothbardian who believes that the free market can keep order.

Network is also a Rothbardian and believes in some of the same things I do, but from a different angle.

Kilgram is an anarcho-communist and for a stateless society.

Only four of us are for a stateless society.

----------


## Guest

> OK wise guy, you got me on the Latin thing: LOL



 :Big Grin: 

It is, isn't it?  My girl's Latin Group used to meet a lunch and we all went to Rome together a few years back.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Isn't it a shame that latin is truly a dead language now.  I don't know any public school that is teaching it.

----------



----------


## usfan

> Isn't it a shame that latin is truly a dead language now.  I don't know any public school that is teaching it.


I took it briefly in college.. but don't remember much.. i can hardly tell an e pluribus unum from a quid pro quo..

----------


## Guest

> Isn't it a shame that latin is truly a dead language now.  I don't know any public school that is teaching it.


While I was at Georgetown I made extra $$ by teaching Latin at a private school.  3/4 of the kids only took it because of their schedules and language requirements.  I tried to make it fun by telling them that they could write a school gossip column and say what they wanted about any of their classmates but they had to say it in Latin.

I think there was only 1 "B" that year.

----------


## The XL

I feel compelled to clarify my position, because everyone except me seems to be speaking on it.

I want either a drastically smaller government or no government at all.  I'm not particular picky about which one I want, I'd be happy either way.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I think you're being unfair to the tp.  Were it not for them, the dems would have probably kept the majority in the house in 2010, & no telling where we'd be now.  I also think you are being influenced by the media hysteria toward the tp.  Those i know are not racist, hate filled people who want a theocracy or nazi rule.  Those are caricatures from the media, & they have been effective in smearing the tp.  But whatever non-collectivist group that comes up will face the same smears, & will not have the support of the left's propaganda machine.
> 
> The central message from the tp, from what i can tell, is to stop the spending.  They are pretty much a one issue movement, wanting fiscal sanity.  For this they were vilified & called 'terrorists'.
> 
> I'm sure you mostly were poking at calypso, & keeping the flame war going.  But i don't see a total dismissal of the tp movement as aiding any movement from statism.  IMO, we need a broad coalition of libertarian leaning people to combat the downward spiral we're in.


I have never (and will never) say that the Tea Party is anything but inept. They have a great idea, and I was a member back when our chapter was started on the steps of the Bakersfield, CA courthouse in 2007 by Ron Paul people. It was 2011, when I saw the elected Tea Party members in Congress actually start crafting their legislative records, that I realized we changed nothing.

The Tea Party was corrupted by the GOP. Can you point to one legislative victory of the Tea Party?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> TRAT is a socialist who believes in socialism at the state level but in limited federal government.


Well, not quite. It's more nuanced than that. I'm a communitarian tribalist. I'd much prefer we just disbanded into individual communities or tribes and left it that way. However, since I don't think we'll ever achieve that in my lifetime, I'm content to just scale back the federal government so it only handles defense and nat disaster cleanup, let the states handle everything else, and then let communities handle welfare and such. For big cities like New York, that means Little Odessa, Crown Heights, Queens, etc. would each have their own little welfare and tax systems. For Chattanooga, it would be Chattanooga, Red Bank, Hixson, Soddy Daisy, Signal Mountain, Mowbry Mountain, etc. The states themselves would not handle welfare or taxes.

But, I also have contingency plans for that, too.

----------

garyo (03-01-2013),usfan (03-01-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Isn't it a shame that latin is truly a dead language now.  I don't know any public school that is teaching it.


I do agree that public schools should teach it, but it's hardly a dead language. Catholics worldwide use it regularly.

----------


## usfan

> I feel compelled to clarify my position, because everyone except me seems to be speaking on it.
> I want either a drastically smaller government or no government at all.  I'm not particular picky about which one I want, I'd be happy either way.


What?!!?  There is no 'clarifying of positions' allowed in forums.  You get labelled by the posters, & you have to bear those all your life.  Any evolution or change in perspective is 'waffling'.  You are not allowed to define yourself.  That is our job.  We will define you, tell you what you believe, & how wrong you are, in case you didn't know.   :Laughing7:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (03-01-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> What?!!?  There is no 'clarifying of positions' allowed in forums.  You get labelled by the posters, & you have to bear those all your life.  Any evolution or change in perspective is 'waffling'.  You are not allowed to define yourself.  That is our job.  We will define you, tell you what you believe, & how wrong you are, in case you didn't know.


Thanks for posting regularly, btw  :Big Grin:

----------


## liberal_hack

> He's not an anarchist.  How is his hypocrisy showing?
> 
> You need to keep up, old man.  If you're going to challenge the kids, at least get them and their positions straight.  
> 
> XL is a libertarian who believes in limited government.
> 
> TRAT is a socialist who believes in socialism at the state level but in limited federal government.
> 
> I am the Catholic apocalyptic one who believes that the government is building to an antichrist system and would rather have no government then a direct path to one world governance and Mark of the Beast shit.
> ...


I'll give you old man!!!!!

could you please PM me the double secret decoder ring :-)

----------


## Calypso Jones

A stateless society.  Does he know what that means?

----------


## Guest

> A stateless society.  Does he know what that means?


Yeah, its that one Jesus was building, where God reigns and we don't need enforcers.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'd trust that one before i'd trust one built by King Bones.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'd trust that one before i'd trust one built by King Bones.


"King Bones" is not building a stateless society.

----------


## Guest

> "King Bones" is not building a stateless society.


^^ The Obama Puppet is building a totalitarian one for his masters.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (03-01-2013),The XL (03-01-2013)

----------


## usfan

> Thanks for posting regularly, btw


It is hard for me to be regular.. i don't get enough bran, & ...  oh.. you meant 'posting'..

Well, it is hard for me to post regularly, too.  I have these pesky work related things i have to do, & usually can only slip in a few minutes here & there.  My best time for thoughtful reflection is in the early morning, before my head is clear, coffee, or rationality gets in the way of my rants.  Like now.. i've got to go, again...  :Geez:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (03-01-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> It is hard for me to be regular.. i don't get enough bran, & ...  oh.. you meant 'posting'..
> 
> Well, it is hard for me to post regularly, too.  I have these pesky work related things i have to do, & usually can only slip in a few minutes here & there.  My best time for thoughtful reflection is in the early morning, before my head is clear, coffee, or rationality gets in the way of my rants.  Like now.. i've got to go, again...


I think sometimes it's held against us that some of us actually have to work for a living, 14 hours a day sometimes, and don't have time to get to a computer.

----------


## Guest

> I think sometimes it's held against us that some of us actually have to work for a living, 14 hours a day sometimes, and don't have time to get to a computer.


 @saintmichaeldefendthem

hope the job is going well and you're keeping safe.  You've got a lovely family to come home to there, Crazybatshitbear.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Yeah, its that one Jesus was building, where God reigns and we don't need enforcers.


Was?

----------



----------


## Irascible Crusader

> @saintmichaeldefendthem
> 
> hope the job is going well and you're keeping safe.  You've got a lovely family to come home to there, Crazybatshitbear.


You are SO HARD TO HATE!  :Angry20:

----------


## Guest

> You are SO HARD TO HATE!


If I can't separate politics or my job from people I would live constantly angry and frustrated.  I'd rather be happy.

But seriously, I kinda worry about you when I don't see you posting, knowing what you do for a living and all.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I think sometimes it's held against us that some of us actually have to work for a living, 14 hours a day sometimes, and don't have time to get to a computer.


You mean, like I do?

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> You mean, like I do?


Oh puhh leeeze!  I've worked plenty of security in my life. It's like pulling teeth to get any of these companies to give you a minute past 40 hours a week.  You even post on your smartphone at work, something I'm not able to do.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Oh puhh leeeze!  I've worked plenty of security in my life. It's like pulling teeth to get any of these companies to give you a minute past 40 hours a week.  You even post on your smartphone at work, something I'm not able to do.


So? At this one, if they need a post worked, overtime or not they'll give it to you. We have one guy that got 100 hours in one week.

----------

